# Benefits of uploading your music to Youtube vs Bandcamp, etc...



## Niah2 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I'm a bit lost on this topic and I need your help. What are the benefits of upload your music to Youtube when you already have it on say music stores like bandcamp for example?

I see some people doing this that is why I am asking. In the past I would assume having your full albums on Youtube wouldn't get people to buy your digital albums bandcamp or other stores but it seems that most people prefer streaming. 

What are your experiences on this? Did having your music on Youtube increased sales on your online stores? Or did the adrev earnings on Youtube supplanted the earnings on album sales?

Hope to hear from you guys !


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Jul 13, 2019)

Certainly, when uploading to YouTube your hope shouldn't be to make any ad revenue. Best places to make money directly from fans (in my experience) has been Bandcamp and strangely enough, Amazon - I sell quite a bit on Amazon for whatever reason.

However, many people use YouTube as a primary way to discover new music, so in that sense, it can be very valuable indeed. If you use it well, I'm sure it can have a very positive impact on sales.

Also, I've had a few licensing deals come my way via YouTube - videogame devs, ad agencies, etc. Those are rare but lucrative, so another plus for having your music on YouTube I think.

The only place I don't many any money from my music is streaming, ironically haha.


----------



## Niah2 (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you for your post Cornelis.

Haven't tried Amazon only bandcamp, maybe I will.


----------

